

Silicon Zoo - kruipen
http://siliconzoo.org/

======
mattbillenstein
Also,

[http://micro.magnet.fsu.edu/creatures/](http://micro.magnet.fsu.edu/creatures/)

And a chip I made in college:

[http://micro.magnet.fsu.edu/creatures/pages/cincinnatibearca...](http://micro.magnet.fsu.edu/creatures/pages/cincinnatibearcats.html)

